# Diferencia potenciometro lineal y logaritmico



## Pablo16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Que diferencia hay entre poner un potenciometro logarítmico y uno lineal? y como es eso de la PRESENCIA. no lo entiendo aun.


----------



## Behringer (Oct 12, 2007)

A tu pregunta sobre la diferencia entre el logaritmico y el lineal, es que en el lineal, el cambio de resistencia es constante, o sea, su grafica de v=f(i) da una recta, quiere decir que "los numeritos del volumen (si fuera el volumen)" quedarian equidistando unos de otros, y en el caso de la logaritmica, la grafica quedaría como el de una funcion logaritmica (de ahi los nombres ) o sea, que los numeritos no equidistan, al principio (en el caso  del volumen) este cambiaria muy rapido y al final muy lento (o al revés, no recuerdo) o sea, que no varia constantemente,
ahora a tu pregunta, no seria lo mismo, ya que con un lineal tienes mas "precisión" en los extremos (ya sea en bajo volumen o en maximo) y puedes regular mejor los niveles que con un logaritmico que en los extremos cambiaría muy rápido, y se te iria a la mier el volumen o la distorsión, o sea, no le va a pasar nada al circuito, solo que seria mas dificil el tema de niveles


con esa foto no se puede saber nada, ya que por fuera son todos iguales, para saber tendrias que fijarte al lado del valor del potenciometro, si dice "lin" (lineal) o "log" (logaritmico) si no dice, midelo con el tester entre una pata de "afuera" y el centro, si varia al moverlo lo mismo, es lineal, si varia distinto, es logaritmico

sobre esos integrados, no tengo idea 

saludos y espero te halla servido la respuesta


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2007)

Totalmente deacuerdo. tambien podés utilizar uno multivueltas. este potenciometro me hace recordar algo que dijo Jona: esos multivueltas regulan hasta una pendejesima de voltio.
Saludos 8)


----------



## jona (Oct 12, 2007)

hola
los potenciometros lineales son aquellos que modifican su valor de uno en uno, osea girando su cursor tendremos como ejemplo 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 , 9, 10 etc,siempre de uno en uno.
mientras que el logaritmico es lo contrario,al girar su cursor el mismo modifica su resistencia de uno en uno y luego salta a valores mas altos, como ejemplo 1.2.3.4.5.6.10.20.30.40.etc.
esto se me ve mejor si lo hacen con el tester analogico, pero tambien con el digital se daran cuenta.

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

El logaritmico no salta de 1 a 10 a 100 en intervalos iguales?
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Oct 13, 2007)

Muy buena acción de los moderadores. Gracias

Por parte de electroaficionado:
Lo priemero que tienes que hacer es saber que es un logaritmo.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logaritmo
Después pregunta las dudas.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

el nombre: creo que no deberias discriminar por los gustos de los demas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena acción de los moderadores. Gracias
> 
> Por parte de electroaficionado:
> Lo priemero que tienes que hacer es saber que es un logaritmo.
> ...



Se perfectamente lo que es un logaritmo, creeme.
Si alguna vez viste un grafico en escala logaritmica, yo he visto cientos, es exactamente asi como estan expresados, a mi me habian dicho que los potenciometros logaritmicos estan en escala logaritmica, no se si es cierto, por eso pregunte. Por supuesto que hablamos de un logaritmo base 10 en estos casos.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oye esos logaritmicos ya me tienen fuera de quisio. tengo una fuente regulable con uno logaritmico y es psssss pesimo. mejor seria una multivuelta o uno lineal.
saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Y pasa que queres tener la misma sensibilidad en todo el rango, si pones logaritmico en baja te da mucha presicion y en alta te da mucha menos, aparte uno piensa mejor en lineal.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

si. ademas si pones uno lineal en serie con uno multivuelta el control de tension te va a quedar superrrrr. 20 puntos.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 13, 2007)

Discriminar?
solamente informaciónrmo a alguien que aparenta deconocer. ¿ Cómo interpretar una pregunta como:
 "¿El logaritmico no salta de 1 a 10 a 100 en intervalos iguales?"

La próxima vez que pregunte con coherencia


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

no digo de eso. te digo de discriminar por lo de jona. si al le gusta tirarse su buen cigarro cuando trabaja esos son sus gustos. debes respetarlos. y segun lo que entiendo lo dijo en forma de broma.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 13, 2007)

Entonces perdon por la contestación anterior.

Ahora:
Este foro es el mejor con mucha diferencia. ¿Donde pone que la edad mínima es de . ? Que más da. 
Hay personas que se inician en la electrónica muy jovenes y NO ES ÉTICO. 
Soy el bromista más grande del mundo y nunca bromeo con menores.

Por culpa de tener "ideales equivocados" los menores se confunden y no es bueno. 

¿Qué hay de malo por cambiar la palabra por refresco, patatas, golosinas, un beso.?

Le deseo lo mejor al que ya está enganchado y enhorabuena al que no lo está.

Tus ideales no son los mismos que los mios ni pretendo que lo sean. Piensa en la cantidad de personas menores que navegan buscando divertirse con la electrónica y no quieren confundirse.
Saludos y buen rollo


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

OK tienes razon en cierta parte. yo no fumo pero respeto a quienes lo hagan.ademas el compañero jona es un gran amigo. pero tenes 100000% razon con los de los menores y los falsos ideales.
Espero que esto no sea motivo de disgusta, solo que me molesta la discriminacion. aunque en tu caso s otra cosa.
Saludos.


----------



## jona (Oct 13, 2007)

muchachos no nos pongamos a discutir por algo que no vale, la pena.
soy un señor y admito cuando me equivoco y haber hecho ese comentario,estuvo fuera de lugar, por lo que comenta tambien el nombre sobre los menores, ya que se pudo interpretar de otra manera.
saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Ponemos el cartelito de prohibido fumar ahora que salio la ley? =oP


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

SERA!


----------



## Traviato (Oct 13, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Oye esos logaritmicos ya me tienen fuera de quisio. tengo una fuente regulable con uno logaritmico y es psssss pesimo. mejor seria una multivuelta o uno lineal.
> saludos.



Hola a todos.

Es absurdo poner un logaritmico para controlar la tensión de salida de una fuente, ya que a un pequeño giro del eje, corresponde una gran variación de la resistencia y más cuanto más a la derecha está el cursor del potenciometro.

Hasta ahora, nadie se ha preguntado dónde y por qué se instalan potenciómetros logaritmicos. Se instalan en los controles de volumen de un amplificador de audio. El motivo es una "imperfección" de oido humano y es que cuando el oido está recibiendo una determinada presión sonora por parte de un emisor, si queremos subir la sensación al doble, por ejemplo, hay que aumentar el volumen mucho más del doble. Para hacer corresponder esto con un giro más o menos proporcional del eje del potenciómetro, se diseñaron estos con una respuesta logaritmica. Naturalmente esto solo vale para unas frecuencias, porque el efecto logaritmico del oido es distinto para cada frecuencia y para cada persona, lo cual lo complica todo mucho más.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

> anthony123 escribió:
> Oye esos logaritmicos ya me tienen fuera de quisio. tengo una fuente regulable con uno logaritmico y es psssss pesimo. mejor seria una multivuelta o uno lineal.
> saludos.
> 
> ...


me estas llamando absurdo? :evil:


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Tonto es el que hace tonterias diria Forest Gump.  ejejjeje

Al que le pica que se rasque!


----------



## Traviato (Oct 14, 2007)

> anthony123 escribió:
> me estas llamando absurdo? :evil:



Hola, *anthony123*

No tengo el gusto de conocerte de nada. Tan sólo llevo unos pocos meses en este foro y, aunque éste es sólo mi tercer post, he pasado buenos ratos leyendo y aprendiendo de vosotros.

Ni haciendo un gran esfuerzo, ni buscando en los más reconditos matices del castellano, puedo llegar a comprender que tú, al leer esto:
_"Es absurdo poner un logaritmico para controlar la tensión de salida de una fuente, ya que a un pequeño giro del eje, corresponde una gran variación de la resistencia y más cuanto más a la derecha está el cursor del potenciometro."_
hayas podido entender que te estoy "llamando absurdo", a no ser que, debido a algún motivo que yo desconozco, quieras entenderlo precisamente así.

Tan sólo quería decirte que es más preciso y cómodo, hacerlo con un lineal. 

Bueno, en adelante pondré especial cuidado en no interferir en tus post.

Gracias por el recibimiento.

Cordiales saludos.

P.D. No te ocultaré que el impulso inicial, fue responder a tu pregunta afirmativamente.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 14, 2007)

no hay problema. fue un mal entendido. si alguna vez hace falta q hagas una cita mia no HAY problem. 
Saludos 8)
PD: Espero que todavia podamos tratar como compañeros amantes de la electronica.


----------



## Traviato (Oct 14, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> no hay problema. fue un mal entendido. si alguna vez hace falta q hagas una cita mia no HAY problem.
> Saludos 8)
> PD: Espero que todavia podamos tratar como compañeros amantes de la electronica.



Me alegra que sea así. Por mi, queda olvidado.

Un saludo.


----------

